# Do you agreee with this.



## daniel (Oct 22, 2008)

Does my selection of CPT codes match what one of you would of selected for this documentation.

During this visit the offending lesions were debrided with a #15 scalepel, the offending nail borders were partially excised and the remaining nails were reduced and smoothed with a grinder. 


CPT

11040- Debride lesion

11730.59. Nail Avulsion

11720.59. Nail Debridement.

Respectfully
Daniel, CPC


----------



## mbort (Oct 22, 2008)

that documentation does not truly support any of those codes.


----------

